# Conf. Finals Game 2 (05/18/11), Bulls vs Heat



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

* vs *









*
EASTERN CONFERENCE FINALS – GAME TWO, HOME GAME TWO
WEDNESDAY, MAY 18, 2011 – 7:30 P.M. CDT
UNITED CENTER
TNT / ESPN 1000 AM / WPPN 106.7 FM
*

Game 1: Miami @ Chicago – Sunday, May 15, BULLS WON 103-82
Game 2: Miami @ Chicago – Wednesday, May 18, 7:30 p.m. (CDT) – 
Game 3: Chicago @ Miami – Sunday, May 22, 7:30 p.m. (CDT) –
Game 4: Chicago @ Miami – Tuesday, May 24, 7:30 p.m. (CDT) – 
Game 5: Miami @ Chicago – Thursday, May 26, 7:30 p.m. (CDT) – 
Game 6: Chicago @ Miami – Saturday, May 28, 7:30 p.m. (CDT) – 
Game 7: Miami @ Chicago – Monday, May 30, 7:30 p.m. (CDT) – 
All games: TNT / ESPN Radio / ESPN 1000AM

Bulls' playoff history vs Miami
2011 EASTERN CONFERENCE FINALS - BULLS LEAD 1-0
2007 EASTERN CONFERENCE FIRST ROUND (BULLS WON 4-0)
2006 EASTERN CONFERENCE FIRST ROUND (HEAT WON 4-2)
1997 EASTERN CONFERENCE FINALS (BULLS WON 4-1)
1996 EASTERN CONFERENCE FIRST ROUND (BULLS WON 3-0)
1992 EASTERN CONFERENCE FIRST ROUND (BULLS WON 3-0)

VS. HEAT ALL-TIME IN PLAYOFFS
ALL-TIME ............... BULLS lead 17-5
BULLS CURRENT STREAK .. 5 Wins
BULLS HOME STREAK .........3 Wins
BULLS ROAD STREAK ..............2 Wins
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
BULLS VS. HEAT ALL-TIME
ALL-TIME ................... Bulls Lead 47-37
BULLS CURRENT STREAK ..... 3 Wins
BULLS HOME STREAK ............ 2 Wins
BULLS ROAD STREAK ............... 1 Win

BULLS VS. HEAT THIS SEASON
Jan. 15 @ Chicago – BULLS WON 99-96
Feb. 24 @ Chicago – BULLS WON 93-89
Mar. 06 @ Miami – BULLS WON 87-86


Game Notes










*Chicago Bulls (62-20)*

Playoffs (9-3)
Homen 6-1
Road 3-2

Regular Seaon
Home 36-5
Road 26-15
Div 15-1
EConf 39-13
WConf 23-7

*Bulls Averages:*
PPG: 95.6 (Opp: 87.3)
RPG: 44.0 (Opp: 36.7)
APG: 21.2 (Opp: 16.7)
SPG: 7.50 (Opp: 7.17)
BPG: 6.92 (Opp: 5.92)
TO: 13.6 (Opp: 13.6)
FG%: .437 (Opp: .430)
FT%: .808 (Opp: .769)
3p%: .349 (Opp: .325)

*Probable Bulls starters*





































Derrick Rose - PG - 28.8 pts, 4.2 reb, 8.0 ast
Keith Bogans- SG - 5.2 pts, 1.3 reb, 0.8 ast
Luol Deng - SF - 17.1 pts, 6.5 reb, 2.9 ast
Carlos Boozer - PF - 12.0 pts, 9.4 reb, 1.8 ast
Joakim Noah - C - 9.8 pts, 10.7 reb, 2.2 blk

*Bulls Stats Leaders*
Points: Rose 28.8, Deng 17.7
Rebounds: Noah 10.7, Boozer 9.4
Assists: Rose 8.0, Deng 2.9
Steals: Deng 1.58, Rose 1.42
Blocks: Noah 2.17, Gibson 1.58

FG%: Thomas .615, Gibson .576
FT%: Boozer .848, Rose .833
3FG%: Bogans .476, Korver 0.475

For a full report and the latest on Bulls' injuries, check out the AthletiCo Injury Report.










*Miami Heat (58-24)*

Playoffs (8-3)
Home 6-0
Road 2-3

Regular Seaon
Home 30-11
Road 28-13
EConf 38-14
WConf 20-10

*Probable Heat starters*
Mike Bibby - PG
Dwayne Wade - SG
LeBron James - SF
Chris Bosh - PF
Joel Anthony - C

*Injury report*
Udonis Haslem Left Foot Injury


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Don't turn down the effort and intensity, take it to basket more than game 1 and weather the early storm because the Heat will try to come out on fire to prove that they will not go away quietly. 

DO NOT turn the ball over, that will kill us. 

Don't settle for 3's, there is no way in hell we will shot close to 50% again from the 3 point arc and if they start big Z instead of Joel Anthony I want Rose to just take it to him and get him in foul trouble early. 

Miami is feeling the pressure, they will play much better tonight but if we can pull off the win I think they will start to fall apart in the rest of the series. The Heat are not a mentally strong team so if we can go up 2 games to none and they actually have to stew around until SUNDAY, I really like that scenario.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Went to game 1, the crowd was absolutely amazing. Going to game 2 as well and if everybody else can be as loud as game 1, the Heat will have a very tough time winning.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Its loud in every arena, man. That has very little to do with it.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

sMaK said:


> Its loud in every arena, man. That has very little to do with it.


Game 2 vs. Atlanta was as quiet as quiet can be.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

how did you get tickets? i thought those games a sold out in way way advance.

where did you sit, what were the prices?

going to a bulls game is on my bucket list  hope i'll make it next season.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

BenDengGo said:


> how did you get tickets? i thought those games a sold out in way way advance.
> 
> where did you sit, what were the prices?
> 
> going to a bulls game is on my bucket list  hope i'll make it next season.


I go on Stubhub. I mean I pay an ass lot, but it's well worth it IMO. Last game I sat in the 300 level, row 12 and payed $165 for it. The view isn't bad at all IMO, and the real die hard fans sit there which makes the game even more enjoyable. I know tonight I'm in the 300 level again, but my friend bought them and hasn't given me the details on exact location and price.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

take some snaps, isnt the 300 level aka nosebleeds?
id like to see how the view is from up there.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

300 Level is just dandy. Even after being spoiled and sitting 100 Level, the seats are just fine.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

the chicago bulls twitter feed said Dennis Rodman's giving the game ball out tonight.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

BenDengGo said:


> take some snaps, isnt the 300 level aka nosebleeds?
> id like to see how the view is from up there.












The camera usually zooms out a little from what you can see, but it's approximately this. You can tell who the players are when at the game in person, not so much on this picture. However if you sit in row 15-17, then the players may appear like on this picture.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

that actually a good view, i was expecting much worse. but 165$ for the cheapest tickets is crazy but well worth the (playoff) experience i guess.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

BenDengGo said:


> that actually a good view, i was expecting much worse. but 165$ for the cheapest tickets is crazy but well worth the (playoff) experience i guess.


Yeah for a regular season I would never pay it and I only expected to go to one game just to have that experience, but the game was so worth it the 1st time that I decided I had to go to game 2 also.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

sMaK said:


> Its loud in every arena, man. That has very little to do with it.


Seems pretty peaceful in the AmericanAirlines Arena.




I will be there tonight and am really excited to see the atmosphere. The name of the game for the Bulls and especially Rose is to get to the rack tonight, I think. The shots won't always fall like they did in Game 1, and bizkit aptly pointed out.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Anybody else listen to Victory by B I double G I E today? I'm playing it now. I gotta get my mind right.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i listened to celebration from kool and gang


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*DENG!!!!!* He hits the Hail Mary to end the 1st Quarter. Oh man, this game is as fun as Game 1.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The refs are starting to get progressively worse, I don't remember the last time 4 ticky tack fouls were called in the first 1 minute of a quarter.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

And the bulls come out flat. Not a good start. At all. Bulls need to get their **** together.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Kyle Korver and Rose just missing shots they usually make. Rose hopefully will get it together in the second half, Boozer needs to play better.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> Kyle Korver and Rose just missing shots they usually make. Rose hopefully will get it together in the second half, Boozer needs to play better.


At the moment I think we look good if the Heat start wearing down. We definitely don't want to go into the last five or six minutes with a 2 - 3 point game because LeWade Bosh will go crazy. We need to build a cushion, hopefully at the end of the 3rd/start of the 4th. LeWade Bosh quit when they are down significantly to start the 4th. I forget what the stat is, but they usually lose in that situation.


Goooooooooooooooo Bulls!


This time it's for the NBA Finals.......


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Really dont like the way this is going so far. Bulls need to make smarter shot attempts, starting with Derrick.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Derrick needs get the refs to start calling some fouls, Wade did it and is starting to take over the game. Deng looks to have lost some of that first quarter intensity and Boozer is just not finishing inside like he should. Rose is making some great passes but I think hes playing a little bit too passive and settling for jumpers, while they aren't bad shots and they are just rimming out I still want him to attack like Wade. Lebron is just feeding off Wade right now, we need to put an end to this in the 3rd.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

SWIFTSLICK said:


> Really dont like the way this is going so far. Bulls need to make smarter shot attempts, starting with Derrick.


We're only down by 2. We definitely need to step it up. But as long as we're not close in the final minutes of the 4th I like our chances. We didn't really start to pull away in Game 1 until towards the end of the 3rd and start of the 4th. LeWade Bosh have stepped it up yet they are still only up by 2 at the half. We were tied at 48 at the half in Game 1.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Whats the point of having boozer if he cant even FINISH inside... POINT BLANK looks and hes crapping himself out there.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

stupid pass by Joakim leads to embarrassing dunk. Way to step up.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The Bulls are playing so stupid right now.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Rose has been awful; can't finish layups tonight. 

Bulls are missing so many shots (35% shooting), Miami is just taking it and running the floor. That is their main strength, getting out and running. And my biggest concern heading into this series. It'd be even worse if we had more turnovers.

And hate to say it, but the refs really changed the tempo of this game for the Bulls. They were playing great aggressive D to start and the refs made some bad ticky tack foul calls; all of a sudden we took our foot off the gas in fear of getting foul trouble. That was also a concern of mine heading into the series. Amazing how much refs can dictate the atmosphere of a game.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Bulls look lost.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Udonis Haslem. Are you freaking kidding me?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Heat have outscored the Bulls by 13 pts over the last 2 quarters. Reverse that trend, please.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

`Why cant the Bulls hit FT's,... WTF those are FREE POINTS


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Gosh [email protected]#[email protected]! Rose, missing 2 free throws when we have all the momentum and down by 4. Huge misses, kid.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

LETS GO!

Korver needs to make a shot seriously... 

Defense!!!!!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Next 3 point basket wins the game with the way the game is going.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

This is ugly basketball. Our offense has been in suck mode all day.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

You kidding me Luol Deng cant score over Mike Bibby?!

Un believable... Lebron makes a 3... game over if we keep playing like this.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

These stats are amazing. Bulls winning the turnovers and rebounds (both O and D). Free throws and 3-pt shooting are virtually equal.

But we are losing by 5. That's how bad we're shooting the ball.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

One 3 please Korver, just one.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

This one's in the books. Can't imagine a worse offensive performance than this.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

It does not feel good to lose home court advantage. This is all they wanted, just to take 1 of the first 2 games.

Had a bad feeling that Miami would come out a different team after getting embarrassed in Game 1.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Pathetic... absolutely pathetic showing by this BUlls team. They hold Miami to 0 points in the fourth for like 4 minutes and they can't even take a lead when tied.. Absolutely stupid, settling for bad shots, people disappearing. Absolute JOKE. 

This offense sucks. Biggest concern was can they score... pathetic showing. They hold Miami to under 90 points and we cant score 80? WTF


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Pathetic... absolutely pathetic showing by this BUlls team. They hold Miami to 0 points in the fourth for like 4 minutes and they can't even take a lead when tied.. Absolutely stupid, settling for bad shots, people disappearing. Absolute JOKE.
> 
> This offense sucks. Biggest concern was can they score... pathetic showing. They hold Miami to under 90 points and we cant score 80? WTF


Don't they have the MVP? Who is at his best scoring, as he is not exactly a deffensive stopper ?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I want to shoot boozer to the moon and star Taj. Before the game started I said don't play offense like game 1, those 3's will not go in. They played the same way and got toasted, I have no idea what Rose was doing, Deng just was not the same player after that first quarter and nobody other than Taj stepped up.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Only 2 Bulls were in double figures. Rose with 21, Deng with 13 (and both guys were inefficient as hell).

This is the reverse of what happened in Game 1. Instead of Wade and Lebron having historically bad nights, this time it was the whole Bulls team. Seriously, is it even possible for the NBA's best reg season team to shoot any worse than 34% FG, 15% 3pt, and 61% FT?


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

yodurk said:


> Only 2 Bulls were in double figures. Rose with 21, Deng with 13 (and both guys were inefficient as hell).
> 
> This is the reverse of what happened in Game 1. Instead of Wade and Lebron having historically bad nights, this time it was the whole Bulls team. Seriously, is it even possible for the NBA's best reg season team to shoot any worse than 34% FG, 15% 3pt, and 61% FT?


Other than Rose, who is not even a top 5 player in the league - who is a dominant scorer?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

If they keep playing like this series over! 

Were the hell was the sense of urgency, sometimes Tom Thibs offense just makes me scratch my head. They are down in the fourth and consistently the walk up to the half court with like 12 seconds left in the shot clock... WTF. 

I can't believe the next game is not until sunday. I'm disgusted with this performance.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Was at work for a chunk of this game. 4th quarter was ugly, definitely didn't like it.

I think we can take Game 3. Let's hope so, anyway.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

carlos710 said:


> Other than Rose, who is not even a top 5 player in the league


Stupid stupid statement. 

If the Bulls even shot 45% they would have blown out the Heat again.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Stupid stupid statement.
> 
> If the Bulls even shot 45% they would have blown out the Heat again.


Ok -

Other than rose, who can shoot 45% on this team consistently?

And I mean, against playoff defenses.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Like I said before the Heat would not play as badly as they did in Game 1 but I know the Bulls will shoot as badly as they did again. Game 3 is a MUST WIN.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

carlos710 said:


> Ok -
> 
> Other than rose, who can shoot 45% on this team consistently?
> 
> And I mean, against playoff defenses.



But we don't need a bunch of guy's shooting that well, just 1 or 2. Boozer is capable of shooting 50%, Deng is capable of shooting well. Its stupid shot selection that killed us and a lack of rebounding on bad Miami misses. The Bulls have a habit of settling for bad shots and we just don't have the athletes on the team to make easy shots. Mike Bibby blocking Luol Deng is just not acceptable.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> But we don't need a bunch of guy's shooting that well, just 1 or 2. Boozer is capable of shooting 50%, Deng is capable of shooting well. Its stupid shot selection that killed us and a lack of rebounding on bad Miami misses. The Bulls have a habit of settling for bad shots and we just don't have the athletes on the team to make easy shots. Mike Bibby blocking Luol Deng is just not acceptable.


I won't pretend to be a bulls fan, but don't expect boozer to be a factor in the playoffs. Deng can have his nights, but I wouldn't count on him neither to be an offensive factor

The bulls just lack a real 2nd star IMO. I'm not sold neither on Boozer nor Deng, and Noah is useful only for defensive matters.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

carlos710 said:


> I won't pretend to be a bulls fan, but don't expect boozer to be a factor in the playoffs. Deng can have his nights, but I wouldn't count on him neither to be an offensive factor
> 
> The bulls just lack a real 2nd star IMO. I'm not sold neither on Boozer nor Deng, and Noah is useful only for defensive matters.


What pisses me off more than anything is if we only shot 40-45% and actually hit our FT's we win this game easily.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

The anti-fluke game for the Bulls. Look, the Bulls shot 37% -- credit some to the Heat's defense, but put a lot of blame on a lot of the Bulls' shots simply not falling. That the Bulls only lost by 10 is a huge credit to the Bulls' resiliency and defensive effort.

Rose didn't really take any bad shots, but on some instances he probably drove too deep in the paint for a layup when a floater probably would've sufficed. That he ended up with eight assists is astounding considering how poorly everyone shot.

Finally, if Asik didn't bleed, I believe the Bulls would've pulled out the win. His defense was simply that awesome. Thibs should not shy away from using that lineup (Rose, Brewer, Deng, Gibson, Asik) again because that is probably one of the best no-hand-check-era defensive units since the rule was implemented.

I'm only worried if the Bulls are cold again in Game 3. Chalk it up to just bad luck on their shots tonight.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

King Joseus said:


> I think we can take Game 3. Let's hope so, anyway.


Yes, but now it's a 5 game series and Miami has home court advantage. LeWade Bosh are good enough that if you put them in arm's reach of their goals they can take whatever they want and there is little anyone can do to stop them. What we need to do is put their goals out of reach and watch them crumble. We had the opportunity to do that tonight and squandered that opportunity. Not good at all.. I'm more nervous now than I was before this series started.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

taco_daddy said:


> Yes, but now it's a 5 game series and Miami has home court advantage. LeWade Bosh are good enough that if you put them in arm's reach of their goals they can take whatever they want and there is little anyone can do to stop them. What we need to do is put their goals out of reach and watch them crumble. We had the opportunity to do that tonight and squandered that opportunity. Not good at all.. I'm more nervous now than I was before this series started.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I'm not nervous. For the Heat to win this in 6, they would need to have won 4 of 5 prior to this game. Now they need to win 3 of 4. Don't see that happening, and definitely like our chances at home for game 7.

For the Heat to defend home court, they would also need to complete a 3 game win streak on us. Don't see that happening either. I think we'll take one and bring it back home all tied up at 2. 

Heat have also not lost all playoffs. Chances are, they finally drop one on their homecourt. Bulls also only had 5 home losses all season, chances they lose 2 at home are slim.

Rose has yet to have his blow-up performance. When that comes, the Bulls likely win. I have a feeling it's coming on the road since game 3 against Atlanta has been a while back. Korver should also have a hot shooting night coming up.

I don't really know if this has any meaning, but I've been paying attention to this kind of stuff during the playoffs, to see if it does.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Chicago crapped themselves on this one, if someone said the Bulls were going to be tied in the second half and hold Miami to 14 points in the fourth quarter I would have asked how much did the Bulls win by? The chances of us continuing to hold this team to below average scoring is low, we should have won this game IMO. We really let the team off the hook and I think if we lose game 3, the series is over. 

I just get the feeling that would happen. I hate those feelings because I said in game two who ever hit the next 3 point shot would win the game, well Lebron hit it with like 3 minutes left and they won.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This team desperately needs to add another shooter this off-season. 34 percent is ridiculous

Ray Allen's expiring anyone?


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

I feel bad :brokenhea, we lost that psychological edge we had of winning at home. A team like this will not be as worried about a game seven at the United center.


----------



## TheDarkPrince (May 13, 2006)

Just an overall ugly game for the Bulls. Yet, they still had a chance to steal game 2 at the end. If we shoot even 41% in this game, we win. The Bulls simply have to knock down open shots. Also we need to go down low to Boozer and Noah early in game 3. The Heats bigs can't stop either of them on the block. We just need to get some easy shots, and stop settling for 3 point bombs. 20+ trays a game isn't our style. The Bulls should not shot more than 13-15 3's a game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

It's just crazy how that game played out. We had a terrific 1st quarter, capped off by a Luol Deng halfcourt shot at the buzzer. The UC was buzzing. Watson & Brewer were playing amazing D to start the 2nd quarter and still had the momentum. Then the momentum killer...there were a few very questionable calls and suddenly Rose and Watson are in foul trouble. Then our whole approach to the game changed, we took the foot off the gas defensively and were getting outhustled, almost looking frightened to pick up another foul. Then Haslem comes into the game (who is still not in game shape) and starts disrupting what our bigs usually do under the basket. 

That sequence of events really messed up the style that won us Game 1, and had us en route to winning Game 2. As mentioned before, it's amazing we even had a shot to still win the game down the stretch despite the 35% shooting. However, that 2nd quarter momentum killer was the swing of events. 

I partly blame the refs for calling unnecessary ticky tack fouls. It wasn't just the fouls, it was how those fouls completely changed the Bulls' approach to the game. Even though fouls went both ways pretty equally, I think it impacted the Bulls far more than it impacted the Heat b/c the Bulls need that uber-aggressive style to make things happen, whereas the Heat seem to get burned by being overaggressive and are better off just hanging back, playing it safe. 

But the Bulls need to overcome that. So I'm not sure what to be more mad about.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I was out last night, and so busy today I haven't had a chance to watch the game or read anything about it. Not sure if I want to watch it now.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

narek said:


> I was out last night, and so busy today I haven't had a chance to watch the game or read anything about it. Not sure if I want to watch it now.


Watch it. It'll do the soul good.


----------

